# Another Litter On The Way



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I'm only posting about this this early because I also have a question..
So I put one of my girls in with one of my boys about 2-3 weeks ago. Then I was continually reading about the benefits of having two litters at once so I introduced another girl about a week ago. I took their weights when I put them in with the boy so I could weigh then later to know when they are pregnant.
The first girl I put in, (2-3 weeks ago) is:








The photo was taken when I first got her, in April, and she weighed 30 grams when introduced. No weight gain, nothing. She still weighs 30 grams and its been almost 3 weeks. At this point I started to wonder if the boy was sterile or something, since he is new and never been used, it was always a possibility.
The I weighed my other girl who has been in for a week or so:








When she was put with him, the scale kept flicking between 28 and 29 grams and her weight today was flicking between 33 and 34 grams, I'm pretty sure she is pregnant so the boy must be able to do his job..

So now the question, is it possible that the first girl, Xia, is sterile? I have had females take a while to get pregnant before but they were around a year old while Xia is only 5 or so months.

The boy I put them to is:









I am happy one is pregnant, my goal is self blacks so its a good thing but in all honesty, I had hoped it would be Xia who got pregnant, She has much bigger ears and a longer, thicker tail.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Xia could be infertile, but chances are more likely that she's just taking a bit of time to get pregnant. It happens. It will be exciting if she is because I think she's well matched to your new boy. It's good news that the other girl seems to be pregnant. 

As far as having a couple of litters on the go at once, there are advantages and disadvantages. Some breeders have several litters on the ground at any one time, others just one litter at a time.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Xia will stay with him til she does no doubt. 
I can see the downsizes and upsides of having two litters and once though since it just seems to be happening this way, I'll stick with one at a time.

Personally I had hoped Xia would fall pregnant first, my plan was to get a boy from one and a few girls from the other, trying to pick the best and balance out anything between them.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

So I was planning on housing the girls together but that was when I was hoping they would become pregnant around the same time. Willow seems to be gaining about a gram a day which makes me think she may be a week into pregnancy. 
Xia, well I'm still waiting on her. She has gained a gram since I last weighed her but I'm not going to hold my hopes up. If she continues to gain weight, I'll assume she is pregnant.

I won't be housing them together due to the age gap though I may introduce them when they babies are all coming out of the nest box.
Zoey and her remaining 3 babies will be going in with Ava, Nova and Lexi, (My smaller girls). Two babies should be going to their new home soon.

Anyone have any tips for making a good nest box? Although I have two, one of them is not the best..


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

So I'm really... pissed off. But so very excited. Ok, I don't know how to feel..
Xia is still 30 grams, no weight gain. Willow went from 28 to 34 or something like I said and then gained nothing since my last post in this thread.

I'm really excited because I went to check on Xia and Willow tonight and what do you know, Willow has the unmistakable PLUG! I've never been so excited.

Now the bad news.. and it has a little little story.
Xia and Willow have been housed together since April and I have never had a problem between them. They are best of friends, kind of the bullies. Xia has been somewhat "barbered". The fur is severly shorter between the ears, its a line going from one ear to the other. 
The only new thing to her is the boy.. Willow is fine though. 
I have seperated her from the boy and will introduce her to Basil in due time. Basil has nice big eyes so I'm hoping to get a bit more of a typey mouse from them. Basils big eyes with Xias big eyes, ears and long tail.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Sounds like a plan then! good luck<3

They are all very cute btw.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Awwwww thank you. I love Xias look. How big her ears are, eyes are nice and big, long tail. She is the best typed mouse I have come across and it's very rare considering we don't breed for shows or anything. 
I would have loved to have Xia to the boy but she just doesn't want to "do it" with him apparently. We shall see if she really is infertile by putting her with Basil.

I still can't believe my fox (actually a really really poor tan) barbered her. Will be taking pictures and uploading them tomorrow hopefully. It's not to bad bit it's noticible. I'm so annoyed at him. Sad to say but he will be replaced soon. I'm hoping for a self black boy from this litter or a few self black girls. Or both. Haha. Lucky for me I've already found someone who would love to have him and multiple people interested in self blacks.

I'm starting to feel a little professional.
Maybe ill be able to say I'm a mouse breeder without laughing.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Cordane said:


> Maybe ill be able to say I'm a mouse breeder without laughing.


And... you have a mousery!


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Even saying I have a mousery makes me laugh. I seem to honk of myself as a person who has mice and just happens to breed them. Never though of myself a mouse breeder or having a mousery.
Maybe it's because all the mouseries I have seen are classy, tidy, they have their own room. My cages are scattered round the house. And breeders have amazing mice, mine seem below ok compared to theirs.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I did say I would take pictures and I had hoped the pictures would show it better.
I must admit, I'm glad its only a small amount and will grow back rather quickly


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I'm getting so very frustrated.
Although I saw Willows "plug" on Sunday and she hasn't gained any weight. I have no idea what is happening. I figure one of them is infertile, but which one. Since Xia was also in with the same boy as Willow, I have introduced her to Basil, (they are getting along amazingly). The theory is that if Xia gets pregnant with Basil, then that would mean the other boy is infertile.
I think..


----------

